# Spiritual Paths



## lydibug (Sep 19, 2012)

I'm trying to get to 15 posts...is this cheating?


----------



## lydibug (Sep 19, 2012)

Trying to think of something to say so I'm drawing a blank now, but that's 15 anyway. hehe


----------



## Razare (Apr 21, 2009)

lydibug said:


> I'd be interested to hear more about when you realized you had prayed for her afterwards. I had the same realization about this last connection recently. It was like I had no awareness I had prayed it in my conscious memory..but then all of a sudden it was like God revealed all these specific details of the prayer....and it's like....oh yeah, I *do* remember that now....crazy!


Haha... well, I feel bad about that moment.

My grandparents, my grandmother on my father's side and my grandfather on my mothers side, maybe my father's father too, along with my ex's deceased friend, sort of helped us get together. They've passed on and crossed over, you see. How I know they brought us together is a bit complicated.

So after it all went wrong, I was upset with them, and I shouldn't have been, but after things fall apart, you know how it goes, easier to blame. The second I blamed it on them, I remembered and realized what had happened. I probably had forgotten completely and they put the memory back in my head. That's how they communicate, it's so subtle we think its our own thoughts most of the time. Yet when you become really really aware of how your mind works and how they communicate, you can learn to differentiate.

Like when a great idea pops in your head out of the blue, and you weren't even thinking on that subject, that's one way to tell.

Yet when I really analyzed what had happened, I came to some new conclusions. In order for the prayer to work, I had to change. About two weeks before I met her, I changed in temperament dramatically... I literally became a new version of myself. Beliefs that were holding me back, just evaporated and I had this unrealistic inflation of ego and confidence. Even now, I don't behave as I did then. It's never been who I am, yet for those two weeks before I met her, I became that.

Had I been my normal self, it wouldn't have even started between us, she was never really my type. This is basically why it failed after a year. We weren't suited for each other.

So I believe God changed me briefly, to answer my prayer, to make things work as they should. And no, the prayer wasn't to meet the love of my life or "the one"... it's also hard to explain what the prayer was. It was answered perfectly, though.

And after I realized it had been answered, I looked back to my childhood when I prayed and asked for things all the time, and more often than not, those things had happened too. I try not to pray for myself anymore because of it... I basically have near-certainty the prayer will be answered if I want it badly enough, and that's humbling. So I pray for others mostly, blessings and basic things to help them out.


----------



## cardinalfire (Dec 10, 2009)

Razare said:


> Sometimes I feel drawn to somewhere or someone.
> 
> I rarely have the courage to blindly pursue this feeling. I know I should blindly pursue this feeling, however.
> 
> ...


I'll mention something in a minute....



Arturo said:


> I've been drawn to a particular geographic area for a long time. It's the place where some of my ancestors lived, and I still intend to visit it.
> 
> In other times, I've decided to let my intuition lead me to particular geographic areas. Once, it took me hiking up a hill. I didn't really see anything much--I kind of think of it more of a trip of itself. It's not where you end up when you feel drawn to somewhere, it's what you end up realizing about life and yourself. At least for me, so when I just let myself go I find stuff out about myself.
> Most recently I went to a place to do something specific (look for mushrooms) but I ended back at another place where I had contemplated death and mortality, and this time I learned to love and "marry" myself. The first time I went there I realized something about death and consciousness, the next time I realized something about life and love. But it wasn't the place per se, but the journey.


... I normally hear this and never really get any help from it - especially when i'm struggling with things, sometimes though more often then not I find it to be one of those vague things that doesn't really help, I suppose not when i'm feeling unsettled and feel like I need to be doing something. People sometimes say its about the journey not the destination, which I think is all well and good though what about when you aren't enjoying the journey?

anyway, this ties into a story a friend of mine told me.

I've never had experiences like this myself, though I was talking to a friend some months ago when I was going through some really hard stuff and he was telling me about how he got into spirituality and told me of a story once that I might not remember all the details of, though it involved, him driving past a woman, or walking, I forget, who then said something to him about a certain place, somewhere in wales I think, and then he thought she was crazy and he came back home and someone had a plan to go to wales randomly or something like that or that they had booked him a trip or something without him knowing and so based on what this woman said he decided to take it and then got there and learnt something , I think it was about a relative who had passed away - i've forgotten, he just spoke about how he had followed one thing, which lead to something else and he realised that sometimes its not about getting resolution or closure on something, when that something might just be a 'step' to something else.

That to me was a totally different way of looking at that phrase about 'journey more important then destination', in fact both were key in his story.

So some people on here are writing about the unopened door, or what would have happened if you had gone in the church, it might just be a catalyst for you to not miss out in future.

His story was good though and he told me several, when I was down, about times when he had just followed things, or been in the middle of doing something and someone had come up to him or he met someone, that lead to something else. It was kind of scarily weird at the same time. I consider myself to be a spiritual person, though i'm not sure I could ever do that, i've been struggling in my life for a while and he was suggesting if you get an inclination to do something, just go for it. I met someone else once who said that she felt more in flow when she was living in London then her home country, I asked her for advice and she said, just go for something, no matter how irrational it might seem. It was really refreshing to hear of these people who had just taken risks I guess and who seemed to be living lives that are based around this stuff.

Its not really something that the general public can understand I think, nor is it something that is generally talked about, discussed or encouraged.
@Razare would you mind praying for me? Just could do with some help and assistance in my life right now. Sorry about the ex's and their marriages. It might just be that they were looking for more commitment on your part and perhaps had not refused the trip to paris and things like that, then maybe they would have been with you? Maybe you'll meet someone and decide to commit and make the other choice and then it will work out. Maybe you've got to want to be with that woman first though. Maybe you just didn't want to go with that woman and perhaps deep down didn't want to go to paris maybe? - Just offering suggestions.

Interesting stories on here though everyone.


----------



## Razare (Apr 21, 2009)

cardinalfire said:


> @_Razare_ would you mind praying for me? Just could do with some help and assistance in my life right now.


Yes, I can pray for you. I do biblical prayers, though, that way God answers them and we're not "a'hoping and a guessing," as Kenneth Hagin phrases it.


So the question is, what do you need from God? Then we can do a prayer of agreement on it, and it will be done.


PS - I became a Christian about a month after these posts. We're into old territory here!


----------



## ScarlettHayden (Jun 8, 2012)

Yes, I know what you mean. We have to expand outside our boxes, or we'll never grow.

I also know what you're being drawn to.. but that's something you'll have to find out for yourself, when you're ready.


----------



## WickerDeer (Aug 1, 2012)

cardinalfire said:


> I normally hear this and never really get any help from it - especially when i'm struggling with things, sometimes though more often then not I find it to be one of those vague things that doesn't really help, I suppose not when i'm feeling unsettled and feel like I need to be doing something. People sometimes say its about the journey not the destination, which I think is all well and good though what about when you aren't enjoying the journey?
> 
> anyway, this ties into a story a friend of mine told me.
> 
> ...


Yeah--I can see how I used that term "about the journey" with a different meaning than it's usually used for. And honestly, I wrote that so long ago I can't exactly remember why or what I mean. 

But I would say that what I was describing is a sort of need that I often don't grant myself. It's the need to allow creativity in interacting with the physical environment to facilitate internal/personal understanding.

I would say it's much safer to do this in some other way, like making a room dark and dancing. Or laying in a field of flowers and staring at the clouds. Or going to the beach, where no one is and singing in whatever way you feel. 

It reminds me a little of how we have these rituals in religions to anchor us to some spiritual thing...and depending on our spirituality or beliefs that might also be connecting with yourself (or nature). But I see it when Catholics go and light candles in the church or Hindus draw mandalas (or rangolis) on the ground during Diwali. 

It's the importance of having a safe space to explore the esoteric in the physical environment for realizations about one's own situation or just for creative release.

I also see it as similar to when artists get very "lost" or involved in the process of creation (depending on the art--but some of it is much more process oriented especially in modern art...like that guy who splattered paint, though I don't know much about him). 

I think it's maybe about the journey in that I feel like to be healthy we need to balance many parts of ourselves. At least I have trouble balancing all those needs. 

You can maybe look at your life like a wheel and see what area of it could use some growth or attention. There are some basic things that make us happy, but they can conflict or be difficult to figure out how to achieve. I don't really want to say it because life's not exactly like a silly cart journey, but it's easier to enjoy the journey if your wheels not off balance (or lopsided)  That was so corny but I came up with it myself (or at least I think I did--it seems obvious enough of an association that someone else did and I'm just taking credit).

I often don't enjoy the journey, and so taking steps to change that journey or to find what needs to be expressed or achieved can help with "enjoying the journey." Like if you have been paying a lot of attention to duty to others you might need time to be free from that. If you have been in your head a lot, you might need to connect with the physical environment through exercise or some other sensual activity.

I think that I would say that it's about listening and acknowledging your feelings and the things that pull you. Blindly following is not a good idea, but sometimes you do need to find a safe place to explore what is pulling at you. Feelings tell you what you want and enjoy but they do not tell you the safe way to fulfill that...that also requires logic. Risk is required, but should be measured a bit.

Um...just rambling on here, but I read an interesting book that I've mentioned on here a few times. It was about this image of Venus as the sun rising in the east. As new beginnings and opportunities for growth. As wild horses. And so we don't need to blindly chase those things, but we do need to acknowledge them and pay some attention to them. Seeing some reflection of our needs in reality is an important thing, but the need can usually be fulfilled in various ways and not just that one object/path...so you don't have to blindly follow it.

I don't really know where you're coming from. But was kind of shocked to see a very old post of mine. I hope you feel better soon!


----------



## cardinalfire (Dec 10, 2009)

Razare said:


> Yes, I can pray for you. I do biblical prayers, though, that way God answers them and we're not "a'hoping and a guessing," as Kenneth Hagin phrases it.
> 
> 
> So the question is, what do you need from God? Then we can do a prayer of agreement on it, and it will be done.
> ...





Arturo said:


> Yeah--I can see how I used that term "about the journey" with a different meaning than it's usually used for. And honestly, I wrote that so long ago I can't exactly remember why or what I mean.
> 
> But I would say that what I was describing is a sort of need that I often don't grant myself. It's the need to allow creativity in interacting with the physical environment to facilitate internal/personal understanding.
> 
> ...


Yeah I know these were old posts, and I was just looking for something to take my mind off things last night and this looked like an interesting thread.
@Razare I'm just trying to get my life together and work out which direction to take my life in, sometimes it feels like I go around in circles. I do have a job, though just not feeling right about my life at the moment. A friend said to me recently, its like i've lost my identity, which isn't far off. I just feel like I get up and do stuff, though i've been through a lot and have a lot on my mind and just feel like i've been stuck for a long time. I guess I want to pray for some help, guidance, some help to know which direction to take my life? - I don't pray myself, as i'm kind of agnostic though if other people pray, that might help. Especially if you are certain your prayers get answered 
@Arturo Yeah this was old post, I was just browsing last night. I always hear that 'journey is more important then the destination' thing and just wanted to make 2 points. I don't always agree with that and that when I heard my friends story, I realised that if someone is following a hunch or a spiritual impulse, then sometimes a person might do something just as a step toward somewhere else, which means they don't always need closure on previous events, because it just might be a step to the next place.

I tend to find that I am geared toward a destination, especially when i'm struggling, I just want the hardship to be over and to work out what things mean, where as I think the 'journey' in that context is only good if you are enjoying what you are doing.

Hope that explains where i'm coming from a bit more and makes sense now?


----------



## cardinalfire (Dec 10, 2009)

ScarlettHayden said:


> I also know what you're being drawn to.. but that's something you'll have to find out for yourself, when you're ready.


Can you explain?


----------



## ScarlettHayden (Jun 8, 2012)

cardinalfire said:


> Can you explain?


Nope. I don't want to ruin the surprise. Also, there's a matter of believability. 

You'll know, when the time's right.


----------



## cardinalfire (Dec 10, 2009)

ScarlettHayden said:


> Nope. I don't want to ruin the surprise. Also, there's a matter of believability.


Do you have any stories of your own?


----------



## ScarlettHayden (Jun 8, 2012)

cardinalfire said:


> Do you have any stories of your own?


You mean to share?


----------



## cardinalfire (Dec 10, 2009)

ScarlettHayden said:


> You mean to share?


Yes.


----------



## ScarlettHayden (Jun 8, 2012)

Razare said:


> PS - I became a Christian about a month after these posts. We're into old territory here!


Hey wow, I only just realised how old this thread was. Can I ask.. what made you convert to Christianity? Did you have an experience? 



cardinalfire said:


> Yes.


Plenty.. but this probably isn't the thread to discuss it. I can help though, if you're struggling with things? (I just scanned your post to Razare and saw something about that)..


----------



## cardinalfire (Dec 10, 2009)

ScarlettHayden said:


> Plenty.. but this probably isn't the thread to discuss it. I can help though, if you're struggling with things? (I just scanned your post to Razare and saw something about that)..


How come? Are they weird, offensive, r rated, all three?

Yeah i'm just going through some hard stuff, some stuff I've been going through for quite a while and just wondering about my future and where my life is (or isn't) going.


----------



## ScarlettHayden (Jun 8, 2012)

cardinalfire said:


> How come? Are they weird, offensive, r rated, all three?


Weird. Also unbelievable.. and even if they were believable then there's still a matter of people understanding, which is unlikely. There's also the fact they're highly personal and I rarely talk about it to anyone anyway.




> Yeah i'm just going through some hard stuff, some stuff I've been going through for quite a while and just wondering about my future and where my life is (or isn't) going.


Do you consider yourself religious or spiritual? 

Have you asked yourself why you feel it's so important to you to understand where your life is going? What do you think the reasons for that are? Maybe just a general hopelessness and nihilistic outlook.. or something different?

I understand what all that hard stuff's like. Been through it myself. Came out the other side. There is another side.. though it often seems like there is none. But it's surprising.. the other side is usually just where you started off.. the only thing that's changed is your perspective. 

The way I see it now, life only goes where you want it to go. But often we're unconscious of what we really truly want. We have to dig down a bit and figure out what drives us and what's leading us and why.

What do you think is driving you, right now?


----------



## cardinalfire (Dec 10, 2009)

ScarlettHayden said:


> What do you think is driving you, right now?


How do you mean?


----------



## Razare (Apr 21, 2009)

ScarlettHayden said:


> Hey wow, I only just realised how old this thread was. Can I ask.. what made you convert to Christianity? Did you have an experience?


Yes. It's a long story. I've had a lot of experiences over the years.

Me becoming a Christian started with a dream. I was in a wheat field. A star moved across the sky, soared over my head, and then came down to me. It told me, "You are my child." It was God, I knew. A lot of stuff then happened in the real world, and within 3 days (maybe longer) I was a Christian.

The dream was chalk full of biblical symbolism. What I didn't understand was how I was God's child. I do now, of course; even before I accepted sonship through Christ, God saw me as his child.

Ephesians 1:4-5 - _For he chose us in him before the creation of the world to be holy and blameless in his sight. In love he predestined us for adoption to sonship through Jesus Christ, in accordance with his pleasure and will

_Then since becoming a Christian I've had many marvelous experiences, miracles, healings and getting to see the gifts of the spirit at work.


----------



## ScarlettHayden (Jun 8, 2012)

cardinalfire said:


> How do you mean?


What's driving you in life? Why do you get up in the morning? Where do you want it to take you?


----------



## ScarlettHayden (Jun 8, 2012)

Razare said:


> Yes. It's a long story. I've had a lot of experiences over the years.
> 
> Me becoming a Christian started with a dream. I was in a wheat field. A star moved across the sky, soared over my head, and then came down to me. It told me, "You are my child." It was God, I knew. A lot of stuff then happened in the real world, and within 3 days (maybe longer) I was a Christian.
> 
> ...


This is interesting, thanks for sharing  I figured something like this would happen.. hence why I wrote in a previous post "when the time comes you'll know".. but I didn't realise it'd already happened, since this thread was written last year.

I'm not a Christian myself, but I observe and note certain patterns when it comes to humanity. And of course I've had my own experiences which have opened my eyes to many things.

Well, I'm happy for you  You embraced what was calling you. I wish you lots of blessings on your path.


----------



## cardinalfire (Dec 10, 2009)

ScarlettHayden said:


> Weird. Also unbelievable.. and even if they were believable then there's still a matter of people understanding, which is unlikely. There's also the fact they're highly personal and I rarely talk about it to anyone anyway.
> 
> 
> Do you consider yourself religious or spiritual?
> ...


If you want to tell me in a PM i'd find it interesting to know your stories - promise no judgement on my part. Im open to hearing the weird, if I don't believe in some things.

I guess I would consider myself spiritual yes.

As for what is driving me, its hard to say, some days I don't feel like I am driven by anything, I just get up because I have to. Of course i've been through a lot and so I hope some day, things will make sense to me again. I think when you've been struggling for a while, it makes you question a lot of things to the point of wondering why am I going through this? what is the answer? Sometimes I feel like I just want to push a button that will make things better again. I do find myself getting overwhelmed at times to the point of just needing things to be a bit slower so I can process stuff.

Why do I feel the need to know where my life is going? Hmm. I guess I feel that there is more I could be doing and think that there must be more to life than what i'm going through and that I just want to be doing something with my life where ... its hard to explain. Have you ever have life throw a curveball at you that you didn't expect and the impact of it, went way beyond anything you could have imagined and it made you look at everything and go 'what is happening?' and just lose all sense of things?

Feel like that happened to me.


----------



## MrShatter (Sep 28, 2010)

Synchronicities.


----------



## ScarlettHayden (Jun 8, 2012)

cardinalfire said:


> If you want to tell me in a PM i'd find it interesting to know your stories - promise no judgement on my part. Im open to hearing the weird, if I don't believe in some things.
> 
> I guess I would consider myself spiritual yes.
> 
> ...


Yeah.. I've experienced that. Unfortunately, as is often the case in life, the only way out is through. It seems like we don't have choice over where we're going, or where we want to go.. life just happens and we wonder what the point of it all is.

I don't know if I mentioned this in a previous post but, in the end I came to realise that point is what we make it. The answer is the one we give it. You could see this as being completely pointless.. nothing to live for, no reason to keep going.. maybe you're right. Maybe you're not satisfied with the way your life is. Why not just stop then? And create a new meaning for yourself.. start over? The meaning you have right now is not satisfying. The further we dig down the further we realise.. there really is nothing to hold onto. But there comes a point where we have to get up and brush ourselves off. Do life the way we want to.

I have a close friend who just woke up out of a two month long coma. During the coma she wasn't unconscious- she experienced some hellish things in a different reality. Whether made up by her mind or a different realm of existence.. who knows? But she came face to face with the inherent worthlessness of everything. Before her coma she spent so long doing what she was expected to do, going along with everything, completely in misery. Now she's woken up- she's still in misery, but the thing that's changed is that she's realised "there is no point.. so why do I continue to make myself miserable?" When she fully recovers she says she's going to make a lifestyle change. Quit her job, cut off her family.. do what makes her happy. It's kinda like the 'yolo' thing. You only live once.. why allow things around you to control you and make you unhappy?

I get though, that sometimes it seems we don't have a choice. We need to hit rock bottom to get to this place of reclaiming our power.. and in the process our happiness and joy. As I said before, sometimes the only way out is through. But it's not all worthless. You discover your strength in the process. Strength most of us tend to be unconscious to.

So, that's my answer for you to ponder on. There's more I feel I want to say but I've lost it for now.. maybe next time.

Let me know how you get on with what I've written.

Oh, and I'm going to have to decline sharing my own stories but.. everything I write is from experience.


----------

